# UK pigeon keeping procedures



## Heinrich592 (Jul 27, 2007)

Can anyone who keeps pigeons in the UK answer this question?:

Is there any lawful procedure that I have to undergo to legally keep the pigeons? 

I have looked up law orders, but have not found any directly referencing inspection of property or any form of license for keeping them. But someone I know has told of an experience where they were asked if their neighbour could keep pigeons, just wondering what law that is that means you must do that.

Thanks


Heinrich


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Why not ring your local council?  I keep about 35 but don't have near neighbours so no problem there.


----------

